# Corby trouser press



## Lollix (27 Nov 2008)

Not sure if this is the correct forum, but here goes.

I want to buy a Corby trouser press, but I can't find a stockist. I had one for years, got it as a wedding present, but it has finally given up the ghost and I'd like to get a new one. Anyone any ideas as to who might stock them?


----------



## johnjoda (27 Nov 2008)

hi, try D.I.D Electrical , i did (pardon the pun) see them at Tallaght last year, my wife wanted us to but one, but came away with a new tv instead


----------



## Smashbox (28 Nov 2008)

Have you tried eBay? I see they have a few listed.

An online shopping crowd called Electric Shopping also sell them

http://www.electricshopping.ie/shop...00-trouser-press-iron-in-black-ash/index.html

As for selling in shops, I haven't seen them. D.I.D was mentioned, they also have a store in Tullamore.


----------



## Technologist (29 Nov 2008)

Or .


----------



## mercman (29 Nov 2008)

Or Argus


----------



## jimjim972 (30 Nov 2008)

I have one that I use everyday but never turn on ! Plug wont stretch and she wont allow anymore extension leads. try jumbletown.ie as there was one there the other day, also put it on the wanted section -you never know your luck.


----------



## Lollix (30 Nov 2008)

Got one in Power City on saturday, thanks to technologist and all who responded.


----------



## jimjim972 (30 Nov 2008)

As a matter of interest how much are they now?


----------



## woodbine (30 Nov 2008)

I go to antique auctions and there are always trousers presses going for a 10 or 20 euro!! 

keep an eye out for local auctions and you'll pick one up for peanuts.


----------



## Lollix (1 Dec 2008)

jimjim972 said:


> As a matter of interest how much are they now?


 
Paid 165 euro I think. There was another brand there for about half that, probably just as good, but it was a bit modern looking and wouldn't fit the decor in castle lollix. 
Problem with old ones is that they mightn't work, they do give up after a few years, although I have had mine for over thirty years so it didnt owe me anything.
I find them great, apart from givng the strides a nice pressel look, it's somewhere to hang them besides the floor!


----------



## oopsbuddy (1 Dec 2008)

jimjim972 said:


> I have one that I use everyday but never turn on ! Plug wont stretch and she wont allow anymore extension leads. try jumbletown.ie as there was one there the other day, also put it on the wanted section -you never know your luck.



Try attaching a longer lead, ie, take off your plug and attach an appropriate length of the same flex (with proper electric cable connectors) then attach the plug again. Have done this many times with electrical items which come with very little flex, eg, lamps, ...but especially irons!!


----------

